# Munchkin: What did you do with the blanks?



## Halivar (Sep 16, 2006)

I just bought an expansion pack for the Munchkin card game, and I'm trying to figure out what to do with the blank cards. I'm not too good with puns, so I was wondering what everyone else did with those blank cards.

Anyone have any ideas for custom Munchkin cards?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure if any of these exist - its been a while since I played 

"Obscure Splatbook" Card  probably +1 level but could be a fixed  bonus 
or cheat of some sort 

"monster with class (levels)"  +5 to monsters attack 
I can just see a little tux suited monster- ah la Bond.


----------



## gurpsgm (Sep 17, 2006)

*Uses for Munchkin Cards*

Well, first of all, you could hang on to them - if you happen to see John Kovalic at a con, he will draw a card for a donation to a charity - and SJG has said many times that any card drawn by Kovalic is legal to play in any game of Munchkin save for Official Tournaments.

Next - how about your own gaming group?  Do you have someone that has an item you wish you had - or you wish they didn't have?  Then make up a card about it.  For instance, I had a simple idea - if you had a card that simply said "UN" with text that read: "This card changes any item to the reverse of that item," that would change a Holy Sword to an UNholy sword and cause the player to want to get rid of it real quick.  There are other cute "UN" ideas - I'm sure you can think of.

My favorite Kovalic Card was the Holy Sword - a sword that has a few holes in it.  Literally.  I cracked up so bad I almost cried.  

Surely you've got one member of your group that has a phrase they say a lot.  I had a friend that said "Yeppers" for Yes just about every time.  I drew a monster called a "Yeppers" that had the text of: "We agree to whatever you say.  We don't fight nobody.  Take a Treasure."  Suffice it to say that he didn't say "Yeppers" anywhere =near= as much after that.  

And, of course, you can use them to redraw cards that someone spilled something on.  It happens.


----------



## scourger (Sep 17, 2006)

My buddy has them, and our Munchkin games last too long as the players interminably try to stop each other from winning.  So, I suggested 2 uses for the blank cards taken from our own RPG group's experience:  Player Meltdown and DM Implosion (or was it DM Meltdown & Player Implosion?).  These are the 2 things that ended most of our RPGs.  Either card ends the game immediately with the player with the highest level "winning" (actually just the least degree of losing).


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 11, 2007)

scourger said:
			
		

> Player Meltdown and DM Implosion.  These are the 2 things that ended most of our RPGs.  Either card ends the game immediately with the player with the highest level "winning" (actually just the least degree of losing).



That's actually pretty cool!

I just picked up the set with a few blank cards the other day, and have been pondering some new cards to make up.  Some of these are meant more for giggles than anything else!

*Polymorphine Potion* (usable once during combat)
Play a monster from your hand.  Its level replaces your current level for this combat.  If another player hinders you in any way, they must Run Away or suffer your monster's Bad Stuff.

*Nymphomaniac Hireling* (not usable by clerics)
+2 Bonus
Protects you from the effects of Kneepads of Allure.  If your gender ever changes, the hireling will go to another player of your old gender.  (The first one who says "Treasure Type O".)

*Lone Shark*
Level 14
Can't be joined by any other monster.
Bad Stuff: Takes an arm and a leg.  Lose all leg gear and a one- or two-handed weapon.
4 Treasures

*Portable Hole Full of Beer*
+2 Bonus as long as you have a BEvERage near at hand.
While the hole is in play, any player (including you) can gain a +2 bonus if they take a drink during combat.

-blarg


----------



## WorldO (May 4, 2016)

I had a simple idea - if you had a card that simply said "UN" with text that read: "This card changes any item to the reverse of that item," that would change a Holy Sword to an UNholy sword and cause the player to want to get rid of it real quick. There are other cute "UN" ideas - I'm sure you can think of.????


bmi mobile


----------



## Alzrius (May 4, 2016)

An even MORE bigger, bla-

...oh wait, wrong card game.


----------



## Jay L Hatlen Linnell (Sep 16, 2017)

Random cards from other games can be twisted to make munchkin cards, though....


----------

